# Wohin mit "überschüssiger Grafikleistung" ?



## Fr4cE (24. November 2013)

*Wohin mit "überschüssiger Grafikleistung" ?*

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich baue mir gerade meinen PC zusammen, wobei "gerade" bedeutet, dass ich in 2 Wochen wieder zu Hause bin wo die Pakete mit neuer Hardware angekommen sind und ich dann meinen PC zusammenbaue. Ich denke für meine Frage reichen folgende Eckdaten:

2 x "VTX3D Radeon R9 290 Pre-Flashed to 290X, X-Edition 4096MB GDDR5 PCI-Express Graphics Cards" mit dem "Arctic Accelero Xtreme III"

außerdem ein Intel Core i7 4770K . Bei beidem habe ich mit Sicherheit Übertaktungspotential was ich ein wenig ausnutzen werde.


Zu Anfang werde ich mit der Grafikpower doch sicherlich mehr Power haben als ich benötige (Ich spiele auf 1920x1080p) und Battlefield 4 (mein Hauptspiel) wird mehr als flüssig laufen und ich kann das interne Tool von dem Spiel verwenden um ein wenig Downsampling zu betreiben. Crysis 3 wird in heftigen Szenen vielleicht gar nicht mit Downsampling zu betreiben sein, wenn doch werde ich versuchen das mit dem extra Tool einzustellen (habe ich noch nie gemacht).

Zu meinen anderen Spielen, die ich so spiele, gehören aber auch Singleplayerspiele wie "Tomb Raider", "Metro: Last light" oder das neue Assassin's Creed. Diese nicht unbedint für ihre heftige Grafikpracht (à la dass folgende Spiele in jedem Benchmark für eine Grafikkarte auftauchen) bekannten Spiele benötigen vermutlich nicht die volle Leistung meiner beiden R9 290(X)'er, was mich zur Frage führt was ich mit der "überschüssigen Leistung" machen soll.

Meine Frage ist: Was könnt ihr am ehesten empfehlen? Ich hab mich versucht in Kantenglättungsverfahren einzulesen, aber das erschlägt ja einen: SGSSAA, OGSSAA, MSAA, MLAA, FXAA, TXAA, SSAA und was es da noch alles gibt. Wenn man nun vermeintlich "zu viele" FPS hat und die Grafikoptionen in einem Spiel schon voll ausgereizt sind, was würdet ihr an meiner Stelle hinzufügen? Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es so einfach ist Downsampling mit einer AMD-Karte zu betreiben (ich hab auf verschiedenen Seiten heute nur gelesen, dass es wohl ein Graus ist im Gegensatz zu Nvidia Grafikkarten (wo es nur ein großes Stück mühe ist  ) ) und ob ich das hinbekomm.
Vielleicht kann man im Treiber von AMD ja eine neue Kantenglättung einfach hinzufügen (forcen) ? Supersampling (SSAA) ? Das wäre doch dann auch schon näher an der Ästhetik von Downsampling und verbrennt nicht so viel Leistung, oder ? Naja, ihr wisst glaub ich worauf ich hinaus will. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Jan


----------



## Multithread (24. November 2013)

*AW: Wohin mit "überschüssiger Grafikleistung" ?*

Also bei BF4 ist die antwort einfach: Das interne SSAA Auf 200% stellen, sinken die FPS vermutlich auf etwas unter 60FPS.

Für die anderen spiele: Mir Radeon Pro kannst du für jedes Spiel einstellen welchen AA Modus der Treiber benutzen soll, also MSAA, ein gemisch aus beiden oder reines SSAA.
Dort kannst du viel Grafikkartenleistung versinken lassen.


----------



## Ion (24. November 2013)

*AW: Wohin mit "überschüssiger Grafikleistung" ?*

Da du dich für zwei AMD Karten entschieden hast, wird das mit dem Downsampling nicht so einfach bis gar unmöglich. Mit einer hohen Auflösung + SSAA zwingst du aber eigentlich jede Grafikkarte in die Knie.
Abhängig davon welches Spiel du spielst, sind auch Grafikmods möglich (in Skyrim z. B.).

Mit zwei Nvidia Karten könnte ich dir jetzt ein schönes Round-up erstellen, mit SGSSAA, Downsampling, HBAO+ und SweetFX.
Ich bin mir jetzt über die genauen Fähigkeiten von Radeonpro nicht im Klaren.

Manche Spiele bieten auch von Haus aus bereits SSAA-Modi an.


----------



## Fr4cE (24. November 2013)

*AW: Wohin mit "überschüssiger Grafikleistung" ?*

Na das ist doch schon mal was, was der Multithread gesagt hat... kannst du mir so eine Rangfolge vielleicht nennen an der ich mich orientieren kann und immer eine Stufe weiter gehen kann bis es nicht mehr flüssig läuft ? mit MSAA und SSAA .. was du eben erwähnt hast ?


----------



## Multithread (25. November 2013)

*AW: Wohin mit "überschüssiger Grafikleistung" ?*



Fr4cE schrieb:


> Na das ist doch schon mal was, was der Multithread gesagt hat... kannst du mir so eine Rangfolge vielleicht nennen an der ich mich orientieren kann und immer eine Stufe weiter gehen kann bis es nicht mehr flüssig läuft ? mit MSAA und SSAA .. was du eben erwähnt hast ?


Ist für jedes Spiel anders, bei BF4 zb. reicht das interne SSAA der Engine bereits um deine Karten in die Knie zu zwingen (Skaling auf 200%).

Bei anderen Spielen musst du ausprobieren, 4*SSAA sollte aber meistens drin liegen (bei Crysis 3 nicht)

Rangfolge: TXAA/MLAA -> MSAA -> Adaptives SSAA -> SGSSAA -> OGSSAA

Welches der beiden SSAA Modi bei BF4 zum Einsatz kommen kann ich nicht sagen, der Radeon treiber dürfte aber das sparsamere Sparse Grid SSAA verwenden.


----------



## dmxcom (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wohin mit "überschüssiger Grafikleistung" ?*

Und danach Sweetfx,Enbseries,Texturmods etc.


----------



## bofferbrauer (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wohin mit "überschüssiger Grafikleistung" ?*

Das PCGH Folding@Home Team würde sich bestimmt über diese Rechenpower freuen ^^


----------



## cherry_coke (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wohin mit "überschüssiger Grafikleistung" ?*

Wenn ich neues Spiel habe, es bereits auf Max. Settings läuft und noch Luft nach oben ist, stelle ich meine Auflösung auf 4k (Downsampling). Das zwingt meinen Rechner dann in die Knie^^ (jedenfalls unter 60Fps).


----------

